# Detailed MK7 GTI License plate LED VCDS coding.



## cubanmk7 (Dec 20, 2014)

You can read the write up here: 

http://deautokey.com/product/mkvii-gti-license-plate-leds-error-free-plug-play


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## ohsnapzombies (Jul 26, 2011)

This didn't work on my mk7 nar GTI s. Still had the bulb out warning. This code worked without problem. 

(1)-Leuchte25KZL HA59-Lasttyp 25 ===== (41- LED Keinleistung)


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

Does anyone know if you the same coding works if you change the whole housing to an OEM LED housing?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

alextakesphotos said:


> Does anyone know if you the same coding works if you change the whole housing to an OEM LED housing?


Not sure about that, but there is no need to code if you go with our complete MK7 LED Housing-100% plug & play / error free:
http://deautokey.com/product/mkvii-gti-license-plate-led-complete-housing-error-free-plug-play

The coding here works best with our regular less intense LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/mkvii-gti-license-plate-leds-error-free-plug-play

And why most people go with our LEDs - ///Crisp White///Error Free///Plug & Play///Lifetime Warranty///Free Shipping:
http://deautokey.com/product/mkvii-gti-license-plate-led-complete-housing-error-free-plug-play


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

well the reason I ask its because I got a set of OEM ones sitting around that happen to fit my GTI. but if I cant get the coding to work I'll be ordering them from you guys. :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

alextakesphotos said:


> well the reason I ask its because I got a set of OEM ones sitting around that happen to fit my GTI. but if I cant get the coding to work I'll be ordering them from you guys. :thumbup:


Nice.

Crisp clear white - no blue tinting you commonly see in other LEDs - you can use steps above to clear out codes, or simply choose the plug & play adapter option within the listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/mkvii-gti-license-plate-leds-error-free-plug-play


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

ohsnapzombies said:


> This didn't work on my mk7 nar GTI s. Still had the bulb out warning. This code worked without problem.
> 
> (1)-Leuchte25KZL HA59-Lasttyp 25 ===== (41- LED Keinleistung)


both of this codes did not work for me. I kept getting a msg that said something like Not while session is active. Any other ideas?


----------



## badufay (Mar 17, 2006)

alextakesphotos said:


> both of this codes did not work for me. I kept getting a msg that said something like Not while session is active. Any other ideas?


If either of those don't work you can try 40- allgemeine LED., then continue with the rest from 100-127 Make sure you reset lighting through infotainment and then turn everything off and shut the doors, then go from there. If you cant access the adaptations make sure you have no stored fault codes. This is how my 15 Golf TDI is.

Ben


----------



## vaprear20 (Sep 14, 2014)

*OEM LED VCDS Coding*



alextakesphotos said:


> both of this codes did not work for me. I kept getting a msg that said something like Not while session is active. Any other ideas?




Did we figure out how to code out warning light when OEM LED tag-light bulbs are installed?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

alextakesphotos said:


> both of this codes did not work for me. I kept getting a msg that said something like Not while session is active. Any other ideas?





badufay said:


> If either of those don't work you can try 40- allgemeine LED., then continue with the rest from 100-127 Make sure you reset lighting through infotainment and then turn everything off and shut the doors, then go from there. If you cant access the adaptations make sure you have no stored fault codes. This is how my 15 Golf TDI is.
> 
> Ben





vaprear20 said:


> Did we figure out how to code out warning light when OEM LED tag-light bulbs are installed?


No need to code - buy our error free LEDs here:

http://deautokey.com/product/mkvii-gti-license-plate-led-complete-housing-error-free-plug-play

NO VCDs requires!


----------



## moonluv810 (Jan 29, 2015)

Coding works for me for the license plate lights.

Do you guys know the coding to remove error for reverse lights?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

moonluv810 said:


> Coding works for me for the license plate lights.
> 
> Do you guys know the coding to remove error for reverse lights?


No need to remove errors with reverse - ours are 100% plug and play with no errors.

Reverse for the non-LED stock tails:
http://deautokey.com/product/mkvii-gti-bright-10pc-cree-led-reverse-kit-error-free-plug-play


Euro LED tails reverse:
http://deautokey.com/product/reverse-leds-for-mk7-euro-led-taillights

And we offer no-VCD resistor included License Plate LEDs and ones where you can program out the errors using this post - see here:
http://deautokey.com/product/mkvii-gti-license-plate-leds-error-free-plug-play

Our license plates are crisp clean white with no blue tint:



















Please let us know if you have any questions.


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Marco397 (Aug 12, 2014)

This coding works on my Mk7 GTI S with the OEM VW LED license plate light housings PN 1K8-998-021-C. Purchased from Deutsche Auto Parts. Even though I purchased them with the "no error" harness I would still experience occasional bulb-out errors. After this coding, I am able to run these LEDs without the "no error" harness and I haven't seen a bulb-out message yet.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Marco397 said:


> This coding works on my Mk7 GTI S with the OEM VW LED license plate light housings PN 1K8-998-021-C. Purchased from Deutsche Auto Parts. Even though I purchased them with the "no error" harness I would still experience occasional bulb-out errors. After this coding, I am able to run these LEDs without the "no error" harness and I haven't seen a bulb-out message yet.


We are sorry to hear that, this post was created for our customers in mind and want to clear up any confusion vs our kits - our wiring NEVER triggers any errors and never has - the VCD is only here if our customers want to remove our resistors although it is not necessary:

Option 1: Complete housing brighter - includes no-error resistors or you can use the code if you want to remove the resistors:
http://deautokey.com/product/mkvii-gti-license-plate-led-complete-housing-error-free-plug-play

Option 2: Less intense bulb/with resistors - you have the option just to use the bulb instead:
http://deautokey.com/product/mkvii-gti-license-plate-leds-error-free-plug-play



Our license plates are crisp clean white with no blue tint:


----------



## mr2scott (Feb 26, 2008)

I put in some generic T10 6 SMD leds in the license plate. They would give a blub out error.

I changed the coding to setting 43 and no more error.

I did not change the value to 127 from 100. What does this do ?
I also did not reset the lighting on the screen.


----------



## Jovian (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for this! Was exactly what I was searching for.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Jovian said:


> Thanks for this! Was exactly what I was searching for.


:thumbup: we now have 2 models - less intense-option 1 / and 'even less intense'-option 2 - both are in the photo in the listing - our bulbs are tested so they look good and LAST in your car - don't be fooled by ones that look similar:
http://deautokey.com/product/mkvii-gti-license-plate-leds-error-free-plug-play




















competitor vs ours - customer photos:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup: thanks for the support!

We just want to mention our 194 bulbs are made to last and made for long term constant use as license plates! Buy with confidence!

http://deautokey.com/product/mkvii-gti-license-plate-leds-error-free-plug-play

Only $34.99 when you use coding for the LEDs!


----------



## erikmahoney (Apr 14, 2012)

*Basic instructions to code VCDS for the taillight swap*

Thanks to everybody above for their help, but I still struggled to find all the info to code it correctly. Now that I've got it, here's what I did to get my LED license plate lights from deAutoLED to work without throwing a code.

1. Physically install new LED License Plate lights by swapping with old bulbs
2. Connect OBD-II<->USB cable to computer
3. Turn on car fully
4. Open VCDS
5. Select “*Select Control Module*” menu
6. Select “*Cent. Elec*” (sometimes you have to click it a couple times if it initial says that it’s not installed, eventually it will come up)
7. Select “*Security Access - 16*” and Enter *31347* into the pop up. If you mess up, there is a 10 minute delay with the car on before you can try again. Apply and go back to the “Cent Elec” module menu.
8. Select “*Adaptation - 10*” 
9. Select “*Leuchte25KZL HA59-Lasttyp 25*” from Drop-Down list as the value to be replaced
10. Select “*41 - LED Keinleistung*” as the new value
11. Apply the change and close / disconnect VCDS
12. Shut off car
13. When you restart car, no error should pop up


----------

